# Vlietlanden 23-26 febr.2007



## krauthi (16. August 2006)

nun ja so lange ist es ja nun nicht mehr und die vorbereitung und planung kann beginnen 

so wie im februar 2006 wird es auch im februar 2007 wieder nach Vlietlanden gehen 
da die ausbeute ja bei der ersten tour schon einigermaßen gut ausgefallen ist wird es sich doch wohl noch steigern lassen zumal wir ja nun dieses gebiet und ihre geheimnisse kennen

ich gehe mal davon aus das The doctor,svitti,krauthis7 und meine wenigkeit wieder eine starke truppe bilden werden 

aber wer lust und zeit hat kann sich gerne uns anschließen

preise und sonstige info´s sind hier nachzulesen 

Klicken Sie hier: "DE VLIETLANDEN Das Eldorado für Angler" 

aktuelle teilnehmerliste

Krauthi
krauthis´7
svitti
the doctor
cusack
Perch 
Mo Jones
Thomas



somit ist ein 8.ter haus voll belegt 



gruß Krauthi |wavey:


----------



## krauthis7 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden 23-26 febr.2007*

bin dabei und hoffe das martina mitlerweile angeln kann  :q |rolleyes


----------



## krauthi (17. August 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden 23-26 febr.2007*

dank einer emailinfo hat sich für 2007 nichts geändert 
es gelten genau die selben preise wie 2006 

hier mal ein zitat aus der homepage von de Vlietlanden



Das ganze Wochenende steht Ihnen ein Boot zur Verfügung.
Betreuung von einheimischen Anglern.
Eine Karte mit den besten Angelstellen.
Das Angebot gilt ab 4 Personen: 




Preis pro Person bei:4 personen 
€ 115,00​ 







6 personen 
€ 105,00​ 







8 personen 
€ 95,00​ 






*Obengenannte Preise sind inklusive *​ 
*Unsere Arrangement ist möglich ab 4 Personen und sind inklusive 2 x Frühstück, 2 x Wahl-Menü in Ontspannerij De Vlietlanden, Miete des Bungalows vom Freitag 15.00 Uhr bis Montag 10.00 Uhr, Endreinigung und Bettwäsche.*​ 



*DE VLIETLANDEN Das Eldorado für Angler*










​


----------



## svitti (19. August 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden 23-26 febr.2007*

Hallo sissi ich bin auch dabei bei dir im boot ziehe dich warm an baby und fahre auch wieder mit euch im auto wenn frank mich abholt #h


----------



## krauthis7 (21. August 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden 23-26 febr.2007*

:q 





svitti schrieb:


> Hallo sissi ich bin auch dabei bei dir im boot ziehe dich warm an baby und fahre auch wieder mit euch im auto wenn frank mich abholt #h


 

hy martina du solltest nur aufpassen das dir keiner abgeht :q :q


----------



## svitti (21. August 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden 23-26 febr.2007*



krauthis7 schrieb:


> :q
> 
> 
> hy martina du solltest nur aufpassen das dir keiner abgeht :q :q




Das ist mir nur beim ersten mall einer Abgegangen #h

Und du Soltest aufpassen das du dir kein lou Fängst


----------



## the doctor (21. August 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden 23-26 febr.2007*

Hallo ihr drei.....#h
freue mich schon mit der starken Truppe die Hechte zu überlisten.#6
Ich hoffe auch das ich dann auch Urlaub bekomme.(Denke aber schon)
ach ja,.....Sissi: das Schnarchen lässt du aber dann mal sein


----------



## krauthi (21. August 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden 23-26 febr.2007*

Ich  Glaub Es Geht Schon Wieder Lossssssssssss


zickenalarmmm


----------



## krauthis7 (21. August 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden 23-26 febr.2007*

genau 
zickenalarmmm


----------



## svitti (22. August 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden 23-26 febr.2007*

Ja genau das ist war Marci er Schnarcht wie verückt man hat in bis Oben Gehört .:q:q:q


----------



## the doctor (22. August 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden 23-26 febr.2007*



svitti schrieb:


> Ja genau das ist war Marci er Schnarcht wie verückt man hat in bis Oben Gehört .:q:q:q



pssst: ich glaube er war erkältet und hatte die Nase zu|supergri|supergri


----------



## Stonefish (24. August 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden 23-26 febr.2007*

Ich hätte großes Interesse an der Tour.

Bis wann müßt ihr buchen. Ich fahre nämlich in drei Wochen nach Schweden:q . Wenn ich jetzt meiner Regierung mit der nächsten Tour komme dann ...|kopfkrat  Wäre nicht so diplomatisch


----------



## Brisko (24. August 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden 23-26 febr.2007*

Hätte auch riesen Interesse....
wenn ihr erst in drei Wochen bucht, könnte ich es euch def. sagen, da ich ab 01.10. die Arbeitsstelle wechsele und ich dort dann auch Rufbereitschaft etc. hätte. Somit weiß ich nicht wie es dann aussieht mit Urlaub... Aber in drei Wochen wüsste ich mehr!!!!


----------



## krauthi (24. August 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden 23-26 febr.2007*

desto mehr  desto besser

als  fest buchen werde ich so  mitte -ende dezember  also   ist noch zeit genug   um urlaubspläne  zu schmieden 

bei einem 6 personenbungalow   reduziert sich ja auch  der preis



also   urlaub abchecken  und  dan fest anmelden 


gruß Krauthi


ach ja stoni    `` viel  glück am asnen  und pass m ir auf den andy auf 

( bin nächstes jahr  im mai am asnen  ***freu ***  )


----------



## Stonefish (25. August 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden 23-26 febr.2007*

Da kann ich ja den richtigen Zeitpunkt noch abwarten.|supergri 

Den Andy muß man in Moment wohl eher ein bischen motivieren. Der bastelt nur noch an seinen Modellfliegern rum. Wenn der Schwedentripp erfolgreich wird, leckt er aber bestimmt wieder Blut.:g Er kommt aber zum FT nach Holland.

Wir werden bestimmt eine menge Asnentips mitbringen.

@ the Doctor: Ich habe im ganzen Jahr 2006 nur einen einzigen Schneidertag hingelegt. Da warst du dabei. (Rursee/Obersee, Spinnen mit Andy und dir) Wenn das mal kein schlechtes Omen ist.#c 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## the doctor (25. August 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden 23-26 febr.2007*



Stonefish schrieb:


> @ the Doctor: Ich habe im ganzen Jahr 2006 nur einen einzigen Schneidertag hingelegt. Da warst du dabei. (Rursee/Obersee, Spinnen mit Andy und dir) Wenn das mal kein schlechtes Omen ist.#c
> 
> Gruß Dirk




Dirk:

heh?
willst du etwa jetzt damit angeben, dass du jedes Mal am Rursee etwas fängst???? Ich beneide dich#q|supergri#6
ne, quatsch,......ich habe im Moment voll keine Motivation/Zeit mal zum Rursee zu fahren, aber ich muss nochmal dort hin.


----------



## krauthi (25. August 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden 23-26 febr.2007*



the doctor schrieb:


> ......ich habe im Moment voll keine Motivation/zeit


 

was soll ich den sagen   mein  letzter fischkontakt   war im märz  und das letzte mal aufem wasser war ich mitte juni

also wenn man   von einer seusche  sprechen kann   dan habe ich  die eindeutigen anzeichen   dafür 

aber   nach meinen umzug  werde ich alles geben um die seusche zu beenden 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## Stonefish (26. August 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden 23-26 febr.2007*

Man muß das natürlich relativieren. Ich habe immer was gefangen. Nur was?? |supergri  ES war aber zumindest immer noch ein kleiner Barsch oder ein paar Rotaugen beim Köfistippen dabei.

Bei unserem Tripp bin ich aber total ohne Fisch geblieben.:r


----------



## krauthi (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden 23-26 febr.2007*

habe die teilnehmerliste mal eingefügt  und  werde nun anfang januar 2007 fest buchen   
also wer noch  mit möchte   einfach melden 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## perch (14. November 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden 23-26 febr.2007*

Perch (99 % )

#d#d#d#d#d#d


































100%:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

gruß marcel


----------



## krauthi (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden 23-26 febr.2007*

wir sind VOLLzählig   und somit  ist ein 8.ter haus   belegt 

Krauthi
krauthis´7
svitti
the doctor
cusack
Perch 
Mo Jones
Thomas


gruß Krauthi


----------



## lars_25 (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Vlietlanden 23-26 febr.2007*

Moin Jungs

Ich verfolge eurer Thread seit letztem jahr.

Wie letztes Jahr auch ( da wars genau eine Woche vor euch) waren meine Freunde und ich dieses Jahr auch wieder in de vlietlanden unterwegs. Hatten wir letztes Jahr nur Hechte ( 3 Tage, 30 Hechte bis zu 98cm ) so warens dieses Jahr 22 Hechte bis 92cm und 2 Zander ( so um die 80cm ). Die Zander haben, wie bei euch auch, an dem kleinen See im hinteren Bereich des Parks gebissen. Einen Großen konnten wir hinterm Hafen ( Bereich Eisstadion (?)) nicht landen. 

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und Petri Heil

Gruß aus Hamburg
Lars


----------



## krauthi (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Vlietlanden 23-26 febr.2007*

http://www.kaicusack.de/include.php...72&PHPKITSID=4198738eec72ac9676c30c6a21598e07



dort in dem link   gehts  auf die homepage  von kai cusack    dort exestiert eine liste  der mitbringselliste   die noch benötigt werden    also anklicken   und eintragen 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Vlietlanden 23-26 febr.2007*

ach ja  eins habe ich noch  so ganz nebenbei
man sollte  in meinem boot drauf achten  wo man sitzt :q :q :q 

sonst weiß man direkt  wer der Lou ist 


gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Vlietlanden 23-26 febr.2007*

tolles foto jetzt weis jeder wer der lou ist


----------



## the doctor (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Vlietlanden 23-26 febr.2007*



krauthis7 schrieb:


> tolles foto jetzt weis jeder wer der lou ist



jenau so ne Tuppes wie du :vik:


----------



## krauthi (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Vlietlanden 23-26 febr.2007*

so nach dem man ja fast den eindruck bekommen hat   als ob das AB ( Hollandforum ) eingeschlafen ist   melde ich mich dan auch noch mal 
 jetzt sind wir ja  kurz  vor unserer Vlietlandentour   und das  Kribbeln  fängt schon wieder an

bericht und Bilder werden dan anschließend  folgen 

 8 Personen   4 Boote   1 Gummipuppe  und 1  Haus

ja  wenn das nicht der gaudi des jahres wird 





gruß krauthi


----------



## svitti (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Vlietlanden 23-26 febr.2007*

Ja Nun ist es Soweit Wir Fahren Los und Fangen Die Meter Säue :vik:


----------



## Mack (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Vlietlanden 23-26 febr.2007*

moin zusammen
Ich wünsche euch auf jeden Fall,für jeden mal einen Meter Hecht.:vik:  War letzte Woche noch 3 Tage dort gewesen, leider hat der kalte Ostwind uns ein Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.
Ein paar kleine Hechte haben wir trotzdem noch überlisten können und einen schönen 78er Zander
Gruß Mack


----------



## 123_Biss (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Vlietlanden 23-26 febr.2007*

HAllo wie war es denn nun dort ? wäre schön wenn ein ausführlicher Bericht  mit Bildern folgt!!:q #6


----------



## krauthi (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Vlietlanden 23-26 febr.2007*

bericht mit bildern wird noch folgen da wir  erst seit ein paar stunden wieder  zuhause sind    

eins aber schon vorab 

es war ein super tolles wochenende   



gruß krauthi


----------



## svitti (16. März 2007)

*AW: Vlietlanden 23-26 febr.2007*



Mack schrieb:


> moin zusammen
> Ich wünsche euch auf jeden Fall,für jeden mal einen Meter Hecht.:vik:  War letzte Woche noch 3 Tage dort gewesen, leider hat der kalte Ostwind uns ein Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.
> Ein paar kleine Hechte haben wir trotzdem noch überlisten können und einen schönen 78er Zander
> Gruß Mack




Hallo Mack Leider habe ich kein glück gehabt aber insgesamt 21 hechte das ist doch was alles dazu findest du  unter Pike Point


----------

